# How to activate 3g on bsnl 2g sim?



## mayank107 (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought bsnl 2G sim costing Rs 20 only. I recharged(FRC) it with Rs 180. I recharged it with 3G data plan Rs 50(200 MB data ). But I am not getting speed of 3G and it is giving only 2G speed. But my dad sim(2g sim) is giving 3G speed. CC is not responding well. I am using sim on huawei modem. Anybody please can help me.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 16, 2013)

just make sure you select 3G network only


----------



## mayank107 (Jan 17, 2013)

^In 3G mobile also it is giving 14KBps speed only. But the symbol on desktop is either 3G or HSPA. So it is not the problem of network selection only.


----------

